# Plants for the very moist/wet areas



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

I was wondering if there are any good plants (mainly vines and epiphytic ferns (other than java)) that are good at dealing with permanently very moist to wet areas? I have some pieces of wood that are constantly hit by drips from the water fall and consequently, they are rather moist. They are not soaking, but they are definitely wet. I was wondering if there are some vines or other ferns or generally other epiphytes that would be happy to grow in those conditions? I would prefer some vines that I could use in those areas but any epiphytes would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

NO. Epiphytic vines, orchids etc. are accustomed to well drained areas that do not remain permanently wet. 
Look into epiphytic Utricularia. Generally your best bet for an area like that.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Java fern and anubias sp. would both do well in those areas too... lots of different types of both of those and they love to be wet. Quite a few Peperomias IMO do well in those environments as well IME.


----------



## Plantnerd (Dec 9, 2011)

Well for permanetly wet areas you could look at aqarium friendly plants. Alot off them do just fine emersed. 
Looking at my aqarium now a few plants could be interesting for you to try.

Hymenaspelnium obscurum ... a very cool fern.
Spiranthes odorata.. Orchid! although terrestrial it might work with some permanetly wet spagh mos. 
Bucephalandra
Anubias


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes Bucephalandras are probably a good idea then. I still have some Theia 4 in my tank, so I can transfer those, and just be patient since they do grow a bit slow. I could not find any info on the Hymenaspelnium obscurum fern. What exactly is it, and more importantly, what does it look like?



Plantnerd said:


> Well for permanetly wet areas you could look at aqarium friendly plants. Alot off them do just fine emersed.
> Looking at my aqarium now a few plants could be interesting for you to try.
> 
> Hymenaspelnium obscurum ... a very cool fern.
> ...


----------



## gnathaniel (Mar 26, 2013)

Certain Bulbophyllums grow very well sitting in shallow dishes of water and should appreciate a constantly-moist but well-drained spot in a tank. I've mainly seen this done with cirrhopetaloid and related types, so species like vaginatum, odoratissimum, gracillimum, makoyanum, auratum, taiwanense, hirundinis, pecten-veneris (tingabarinum), etc. would be good tank-sized ones to try. Some pleurothallids could also be appropriate. If you do try any orchids on that spot, I'd suggest mounting bareroot since air exchange will be of greater concern than moisture retention. You can always add a dab of sphagnum or other moss later as needed.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Im very surprised that your Bulbophyllums did not rot in those conditions. Especially tingabarinum


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

The guy I got my cirrhopetalum from kept it pretty much constantly moist in the root area. If you have a circulation fan, that would probably help keep the leaves from rotting.


----------



## gnathaniel (Mar 26, 2013)

frogparty said:


> Im very surprised that your Bulbophyllums did not rot in those conditions. Especially tingabarinum


Why, have you had rot problems with pecten-veneris? I've actually found most of this type more rot-prone if I let them dry out significantly and then re-wet than if I just keep them constantly moist, I suspect b/c drying the roots stresses them and allows opportunistic pathogens to take hold. Aeration/gas exchange is key in preventing rot of moist roots, and OP's spot should be very well aerated if all the moisture comes from a splashing waterfall.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes. I have found that species to prefer conditions on the drier side for me. In fact, all my bulbos are on a heavy water/ quick drain system using aquarium filter pad cubes as potting media, unless they are in a tank, in which case they are mounted on driftwood, no sphag, or on a hygrolon/ filter pad background


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

What about lepanthes?


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

They like to be moist, but most Lepanthes will probably rot if you keep them wet all the time.

How about Riccia?

'Windelov' Java fern is a nice smaller cultivar with ruffled leaves.


----------



## gnathaniel (Mar 26, 2013)

frogparty said:


> Yes. I have found that species to prefer conditions on the drier side for me. In fact, all my bulbos are on a heavy water/ quick drain system using aquarium filter pad cubes as potting media, unless they are in a tank, in which case they are mounted on driftwood, no sphag, or on a hygrolon/ filter pad background


Good to know, thanks! I haven't tried that particular species sitting in water yet, but I have a 1st-bloom seedling I'm about to transfer to stalite and gravel in a net pot with a dish of water under. A few other seedlings have grown well kept very moist in sphagnum/net pots, though I let a mounted adult dry out more than I like between waterings and it still grows and blooms mostly okay. 

Every large Bulbo specimen I've seen, particularly of cirrho-type, was grown very moist (sometimes sitting in water, sometimes in sphag and watered daily), and I've had good results so far with the few I've sat in water. YMMV of course, and neither I nor these other growers keep our Bulbos in tanks so we generally have less humidity and more air movement than tank growers.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Most people say to not grow Nepenthes in standing water either, but I do it all the time with excellent results. Those too are in lower humidity environments, which Im sure makes a world of difference


----------



## Plantnerd (Dec 9, 2011)

I agree with the Lepanthes liking it very moist but soaking wet being over the top.

Hymenasplenium obscurum looks like this submersed. It is "semi" rare in europe but you can buy it from several online dealers here. I think a german company has started to cultivate them now. It is very easy to grow in the aquarium atleast.
It is not my picure as it is nighttime over here










Edit:. You could also try a bolbitis fern. Shouldnt be that hard to come by.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Could I for example try peperomia costa rica in that spot?

I am looking for something epiphytic with smaller leaves. The idea is that the log will be covered entirely with moss at some point, and that there will be smaller epiphytes on the moss.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Also, the are around the water fall, where the background is generally moist, but not wet, could I plant some epiphytic, moist loving orchids there? Or is that generally not recommended, and each orchid's moisture level is adjusted through spraying and misting?


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hobbes1911 said:


> Could I for example try peperomia costa rica in that spot?
> 
> I am looking for something epiphytic with smaller leaves. The idea is that the log will be covered entirely with moss at some point, and that there will be smaller epiphytes on the moss.


I have gone round after round with trying something like you are for a waterfall area, I have failed to this point with everything, currently trying dwarf babytears, but it is not looking promising. I did try peperomia costa rica, but it just rotted and died. I am also looking for something that is a low grower that will cascade over a waterfall, Java moss, Christmass moss, Tawain moss, baby tears, Selaginella, dwarf hair grass all failed.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

ndame88 said:


> I have gone round after round with trying something like you are for a waterfall area, I have failed to this point with everything, currently trying dwarf babytears, but it is not looking promising. I did try peperomia costa rica, but it just rotted and died. I am also looking for something that is a low grower that will cascade over a waterfall, Java moss, Christmass moss, Tawain moss, baby tears, Selaginella, dwarf hair grass all failed.


I would understand baby tears, since they are rooted plants. Have you tried Hygrophilla Pinnatifida or Fissidens fontanus? And I can't believe that the java moss didn't make it. I have some java moss in my water fall, and some died while other fronds are showing growth and the nice green tips. 
Unlucky maybe?


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Whoa Nellie. The OP said nothing about no "well-drained." I read the post as to recommend plants that actually like it wet as in saturated.
Then later on asks for moist but not wet areas.

For wet areas, let's get busy:
Bolbitis sp.
Smaller Java fern cultivars
Ceratopsis (water sprite)
Possibly Riccia
Anubias sp.
Cryptocorynes
Lagenandra thwaitsii
Philodendron sp. if rooted in the muck (an established plant will rot)
Syngonium sp. if rooted in the muck (an established plant will rot)
Schismatoglottis sp.?
Xantedeschia sp (Callas, for a huge enclosure)
Colocasia or Xanthosoma sp. (Smaller varieties, otherwise your tank is the size of your bedroom
Acorus sp. 
Ophiopogon sp.
Smaller Echinodorus sp.
Hemigraphis
Smaller Hygrophila sp.
Some pileas, especially the aluminum plant
Ludwigia sp.
One epiphytic orchid I can think of that likes it pretty moist is Appendicula, for a raised area.

2) I suggest you look at posts by Hydrophyte, or contact him.

3) Can we see pics of your tank before we recommend plants for other areas?


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Sure. I'll upload one or two. There are two areas that I was asking about. One that is pretty saturated, although no standing water and one that is rather moist but not wet. I'll try to outline them in the picture. 

The saturated areas are the two roots on the left (one sticking out from under the cork bark, the other is the bridge connecting the left and right land mass)


Close up of the roots:


The moist area is right next to the waterfall on the right of it on the background to the right of the java fern


Thank you for the list! I guess I am mainly looking for plants that I am not so familiar with yet. I've kept aquariums (high tech, high light, CO2, the whole works) for a good 20 years and I was just wondering if there were other plants available that I have not come in contact with yet.

Thank you everybody for all the help so far!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

If no one suggested it yet... *selaginella uncinata*
Iridescent and pretty tolerant of wet conditions (in my experience)









And some other options that *may* work...
*Myosotis* (blue forget-me-not) They tend to like it wet, maybe best started from seed. Lots of species/cultivars out there.









*Ecbolium viride* seems pretty tolerant of wet feet and is about the only turqoise flower small enough to fit in and actually be viv suitable. Roots easily from cuttings.









*Parochetus communis* "Blue Oxalis" or "shamrock pea" 50/50 success rate transplanting mature plants to a viv (in non saturated conditions), but best grown from seed (ebay) and I have some started in a 30gal that is kinda flooded right now (to make pond bigger for tadpole) and it seems to be doing fine just a few inches from the shore of the pond with water saturating the soil just a few inches below it. Took a long time to get it to flower for me but it finally did.
(Pic from google)








(pic from my plant..)









*Veronica beccabunga*
And I stumbled across this semi aquatic veronica while putting together this post...which I don't know how I've never stumbled onto it before given my extensive blue flower searching. I'd like to try it in a viv...if I can find plants or seed (haven't begun that part of the search yet). I'm going to add it to the blue flower thread though.









Here is my blue flower thread if you want more info, or wanna get experimental 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/56368-possible-choices-blue-flowers-vivs-2.html


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Hobbes my man:

1) Please clarify: Do you mean the stumps, or the saturated substrate next to the stumps? 

--If you mean on the wood, you have several cool options (e.g., Begonia prismatocarpa, Beg 'Buttercup,' several ferns, utricularia, etc.)

--On the left, easy: Cryptocoryne, or maybe, Cryptocoryne; but then again, I might go with--Cryptocoryne Seriously, a small Echinodorus will also work, but these prefer fairly bright light.

--Hydrocotyle and Lysimachia would work--too well, within a couple of months, they wil take over the whole bottom... So, if you really prefer a "vining" plant, how about Ludwigia repens?

2) I second Dave on the Veronica--seems promising--my only Q concerns its light requirement.

*Q:* Has the Java fern on the back wall been in its spot for a while? If so, an this must be a very humid tank...


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Groundhog said:


> Hobbes my man:
> 
> 1) Please clarify: Do you mean the stumps, or the saturated substrate next to the stumps?
> 
> ...


Ya I didn't even look at the light requirement. So that may be an issue as for as viability goes. I think though I tend to put more light over my vivs then many, and I find that I usually have enough light to keep something alive...at least if the soil conditions are right. Like some plants can tolerate being kept with wetter feet if they are getting enough light, but gets to dim and they slow down to much to deal with the excess moisture, often times temperature can play a role. Some plants can tolerate dim cold and wet, some bright cold and wet...some both, some neither  Usually when I kill something borderline viable in a viv it it doesn't seem to be just that I have to much or to little light, temp, and/or moisture plays role too. Though especially as a newbie I killed some plants due to lack of light, or burned some up by planting them to high in a viv. 

*Btw:* so far B and T world seeds is the only cheap/practical supplier of veronica beccabunga I've found so far. Seed doesn't require the expensive shipping or phytosanitary certificates, so you can order seed internationally and not break the bank (at least compared to ordering the live plant internationally). 

I found some live plants across the pond but didn't even bother to check if they ship internationally because of the expense. I'd rather try it from seed first, especially since if seeds do germinate in a vivarium the adult plant seems to be much more adapted to those conditions then it might be if it came as a live plant from lowes or some greenhouse somewhere.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

The light is a 2x 24W HO T5 fixture from aquasun.


----------

